#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Onkunde

## RL sound

Nu zit ook al een poos op dit forum, maar ik heb het idee dat er een hoop niet serieus wordt genomen.

Vragen worden niet beantwoord, we gaan helemal oftopic enz enz.

Zit serieus te denken om mijn lidmaatschap op te zeggen.

Reageer maar.....

Groeten....

ps. Erz ijn natuurlijk wel mensen die serieus reageren oop de vragen, ik wil niet iedereen over een kam scheren, laat dat duidelijk zijn.

----------


## speakerfreak

ja wat wil je nou horen, ja veel denken erover over dat er teveel gelult word en niet serieus genoeg, maar ja dat is al vake aan de orde geweest.





> citaat: Zit serieus te denken om mijn lidmaatschap op te zeggen.



hmm, boeit ons dat?

als jij dat wilt doe je dat toch gewoon lekker....

Frank, of the drive in show: The Xtreme Xperience.....

----------


## moderator

Ja dat "boeit" ons wel!!!

Jouw indruk is opgebouwd uit een verzameling van ervaringen mag ik hopen.
Die zijn dus niet positief. Dat kan...

kan alleen mar toevoegeb dat we proberen de onzin reacties te verwijderen, dat sommige vragen ook niet te beatwoorden zijn (wtf is novanex????) en als jij je dar niet prettig bij voelt dan zal niets of niemand je tegenhouden om niet meer actief deel te nemen an het forum.

Het is geheel vrijwillig<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

onderwerp verhuisd van lounge naar over deze forums

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Forums

----------


## -Aart-

Ik heb ook wel eens op het punt gestaan om er mee te "stoppen", en heb dat toen soms ook lekker een weekje gedaan.  :Smile:  daar is niets mis mee, en de topic's waar ik mij aan ergerde zijn dan gewoon "weggezakt" meestal... Probleem opgelost, er zijn dan altijd toch wel weer een paar leuke dingen om aan bij te dragen.

Ik ben het niet altijd eens met hoe er gemodereerd wordt op het forum, als iemand overduidelijk een kapotte eindtrap heeft maar hij denkt zelf dat hetz'n trafo is en we vertellen hem dat netjes en duidelijk vind ik dat geen onzin. Te meer daar het erg gemakkelijk even te testen is, als iemand het niet wil geloven en dus niet wil testen ... tsja, jammer dan, maar geen reden om die reacties weg te halen wmbt.

----------


## DeMennooos

Heb regelmatig wel eens een "Het wordt weer een kinderklas dipje"
maar altijd is er een moment dat er wel mensen serieus op een post reageren, de kleuters weer hard aan het werk moeten en af taaien.

Moet wel wel zeggen dat mijn "Kinderklasdipje" nu al even wat langer duurt dan normaal. Ben om heel eerlijk te zijn ook de scherpte een beetje kwijt (tot genoegen van diverse gebruikers hier <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Die nonsens topics moet je overheen lezen, vragen die niet beantwoord worden zijn waarschijnlijk in het verleden al 1.000.000 keer beantwoord en het is erg vermoeiend om steeds weer hetzelfde antwoord te geven als mensen te beroerd zijn om te zoeken.
Zoeken op het forum of in het bijgeleverde manual.

Off topic? Ach, het is een standaart geworden hier, onderwerp saai, dan maar weer off topic. Denk ook niet dat je dat er makkelijk uitkrijgt.

De afgelopen maanden rustig op de achtergrond eens meegekeken en geanalyseerd. Pfff blahblah woord op de vroege avond. Maar naar mi jn bescheiden mening komen er steeds meer wannabe's, starters en nono's op het forum. Net de groepen waar de serieuze gebruiker niet echt op zit te wachten. Het begint weer te barsten van de oneliners, extra berichten schrijven terwijl je ook je bestaande bericht kunt aanpassen.

Wellicht wordt het tijd voor een pro en wannabe forum. Voor licht is het lightnetwork wel een mooi voorbeeld.

En Quincie, opzeggen? Niet doen, even pauze nemen, diep adem halen en wachten tot de kleuterklas weer bij de les is.

Even voor de goede orde, de term kleuterklas wordt hier niet gebruikt generaliserende term, maar slaat op een redelijk select gezelschap. Men weet zelf wel wie er wel of niet mee bedoelt wordt.
Zo niet, lees dan maar wat topics terug van de afgelopen ehm 3 maandjes <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Mr Dj

Tja ik moet zeggen, veel gezever zit ertussen..ikzelf zever af en toe ook wel eens mee, ben ik heel eerlijk in, maar als je echt een goede vraag het, en je stelt die hier, krijg je daar toch 9vd10 keer een goed antwoord op. In ieder geval, dat is mijn ervaring.

En ja ik heb ook wel eens vanne..komt er nou nog iets fatsoenlijks.. zoals al eerder gezegt werd..er zijn dipjes..soms lang, soms kort

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------

